# [SOLVED] Juniper EX4200 - Help!



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am new to networking and am having a little trouble. I work for a small company and we just brought in a Juniper EX4200 switch so that we are able to test our SFP's and XFP's. I went through the EZSetup process however when I try to re-connect afterwards it just tells me that my subnet for the switch is different then the PC. I have tried assigning a static IP but that is not working for me either. Anyone care to help a beginner out?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

Welcome to TSF!

Please review the rules on the title bar above. Only single posts on a subject are allowed in these forums. I have removed your other post. Thanks.

What is your ip subnet for the network?
What ip /subnet mask did you assign the switch?
Do you have a dhcp server [usually a router]?


----------



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

Ah, sorry about that, wasnt sure which area I should post in.

The switch IP is 192.168.1.202 and the subnet is 255.255.255.0, the switch is not connected to anything other then the PC for testing purposes and probably wont be.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

what is the ip address/subnet mask of your pc?
can you ping 192.168.1.202?


----------



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

I have tried a few different ones, currently its IP: 192.168.1.190 and the subnet is 255.255.255.0. I cannot ping the switch no... not working...


----------



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

I do have 2 other switches that I use for testing with the same computer, an HP and a Cisco. Both of them work great, their IP adresses are 192.168.1.200 and .201


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

You must have foobarred the ip entries.

Assuming you foobarred the subnet set yourself a static ip with the subnet 255.0.0.0 which will include the 255.255.255.0 subnet. Then see if you can ping/access 192.168.1.202

If still no go you need to set back to factory and start again.


----------



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

Well it changed the error from destination unreachable to ping timed out. But still not working, I have reset the switch back to factory a couple times and went through these steps... not sure what I am doing wrong. https://www.juniper.net/techpubs/en...s-initial-configuration-setting-up-j-web.html


----------



## James25 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Juniper EX4200 - Help!*

Here is my configuration settings, I still have not been able to access J-web. I really need to get this up and running. I have posted on serveral forums and so far no luck.

version 11.4R1.6;
system {
time-zone GMT-7;
root-authentication {
}
services {
web-management {
management-url 192.168.1.202;
http;
}
}
syslog {
user * {
any emergency;
}
file messages {
any notice;
authorization info;
}
file interactive-commands {
interactive-commands any;
}
}
}
interfaces {
ge-0/0/0 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/1 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/2 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/3 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/4 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/5 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/6 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/7 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/8 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/9 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/10 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/11 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/12 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/13 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/14 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/15 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/16 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/17 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/18 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/19 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/20 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/21 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/22 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/0/23 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/1/0 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
xe-0/1/0 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/1/1 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
xe-0/1/1 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/1/2 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
xe-0/1/2 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
ge-0/1/3 {
unit 0 {
family ethernet-switching;
}
}
vlan {
unit 0 {
family inet {
address 192.168.1.202/24;
}
}
}
}
routing-options {
static {
route 0.0.0.0/0 next-hop 10.0.1.1;
}
}
protocols {
igmp-snooping {
vlan all;
}
rstp;
lldp {
interface all;
}
lldp-med {
interface all;
}
}
ethernet-switching-options {
storm-control {
interface all;
}
}
vlans {
default {
l3-interface vlan.0;
}
}
poe {
interface all;
}


----------

